# Recording SD locals for PocketDish transfer



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying a PocketDish receiver (before the rebates expire on 8/31) so I can take content on the road. I spend weekends at my place in the wine country, where I have my Dish Network install, and have an apartment in the Bay Area during the week, where I am too cheap to get satellite or cable TV at the second location. With the rebates, even the AV700E costs less than four months of upgraded basic service.

I didn't get my 942 shipped back in time when I did the 622 upgrade, so I'm going to re-active my 942 to replace my aging 721 (in use since early 2003, with no problems whatsoever).

Long setup, but here's the question: I can't find SD locals on the 622 since HD locals became available in HD. Is there any way to record local programming in SD on the 942, which will transfer via USB to the PocketDish unit?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

RLMesq said:


> Long setup, but here's the question: I can't find SD locals on the 622 since HD locals became available in HD. Is there any way to record local programming in SD on the 942, which will transfer via USB to the PocketDish unit?


Your SD locals should still be available in the 8000's. There is also a setting you can change which will toggle the mapping of the Network channel numbers between HD and SD versions. And yes..the 942 will record SD locals for transfer to the PocketDish via USB.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

Since the HD locals are MPEG-4, the 942 won't get them, anyway. That's why I upgraded to the 622 in the first place. Duh. :bang


----------

